# Are the wombats for real?!



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

9405 5036 9930 0107 8136 25
9405 5036 9930 0107 8135 95
9405 5036 9930 0107 8136 18

You tell me ya old granny's.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

The answer is no.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

hardcz said:


> The answer is no.


I agree


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Vicini said:


> I agree


I guess it's a concensus.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Aw, come on guys just let them have this---- BAHAHAHAHAH! Nope, sorry, couldn't keep a straight face through it. I tried though


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

I think we have a quorum.....the answer is definitely NO


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

agreed


birdiemc said:


> I think we have a quorum.....the answer is definitely NO


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

johnb said:


> agreed


You're one to talk.... Poof inc kind of fizzled out eh?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

hardcz said:


> You're one to talk.... Poof inc kind of fizzled out eh?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314854-looks-like-canadians-wanna-play.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-my-door-michigan-last-night.html#post3651725
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...inc-sends-sweet-introduction.html#post3651728

thats just yesterday and today so shut it ya hoser


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought that was customs sending packages to wrong people


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh God really??? Thats like the 6th Richard Simmons quote I've seen on here in the 2 months Ive been on this forum. :noidea:



E Dogg said:


>


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

E Dogg seems to know a LOT about these Gay threads! Can you teach me how to be so good at spotting the gay ones? Or is it a takes one to know one kind of thing?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

GIBrett said:


> E Dogg seems to know a LOT about these Gay threads! Can you teach me how to be so good at spotting the gay ones? Or is it a takes one to know one kind of thing?


Noooo. it's anything to do with the wambambaloo's, that's what makes it......GAAAAYY! ound:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> Oh God really??? Thats like the 6th Richard Simmons quote I've seen on here in the 2 months Ive been on this forum. :noidea:


Wow, really? you've actually been counting Richard Simmons????


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> Wow, really? you've actually been counting Richard Simmons????


:deadhorse:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Oh the wombats... yeah I thought I heard of them.... Its like 10 guys and they have sent out like 6 bombs and they are trying to scare noobs by calling themselfs bombers.....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

E Dogg said:


>


E Dogg is just poking the wombat for free cigars. To him, its makers choice and Ron Mexicos!!! Fire at will boys!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Oh the wombats... yeah I thought I heard of them.... Its like 10 guys and they have sent out like 6 bombs and they are trying to scare noobs by calling themselfs bombers.....


it's not the noobs who should be running scared...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

joshuarodger said:


> it's not the noobs who should be running scared...


No, the noobs are fine, it's the wombats that should be. Just talk to your "fearless leader" MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> it's not the noobs who should be running scared...


you are the Noobs..or have you forgotten that, already?


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


>


Etu Brettanomyces....Etu!!!!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL


ouirknotamuzd said:


> you are the Noobs..or have you forgotten that, already?


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Etu Brettanomyces....Etu!!!!


Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good one Nick! 

RG for you!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

We shall see you old hags... we shall see..


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Seriously..you guys can't even all agree on what to call yourselves. Wambam, wombats, wambats...I think I'll just call you N00Bs..

oh, and gay!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Yet another no.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

03103490000018432897
03103490000018432903

boom, just boom.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

johnmoss said:


> Seriously..you guys can't even all agree on what to call yourselves. Wambam, wombats, wambats...I think I'll just call you N00Bs..
> 
> oh, and gay!


There's no confusion among ourselves. WAMBAM Wombats. It's called a group name and a mascot. I know some of you are completely senile and can't remember what you, yourselves, named us. Or maybe you are old enough to have reached that stage of your life where everything just pisses you off so you want to argue and complain about everything, like our name, all the time. Whatever the reason, it's you guys that need to get it straight.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Great hits so far guys. U guys think you're bad? You ain't bad! You aint NOTHIN!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Well flippidy skee....it looks like we got a pissing match on our hands.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't think it posted right. Let's try it again.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

johnb said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314854-looks-like-canadians-wanna-play.html
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-my-door-michigan-last-night.html#post3651725
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...inc-sends-sweet-introduction.html#post3651728
> 
> thats just yesterday and today so shut it ya hoser


This thread is beginning to look like the milk line at a Wisconsin Costco.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I just took a dump, that was a larger boom than I've seen from noobcake and his wombats lately.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

johnmoss said:


> Seriously..you guys can't even all agree on what to call yourselves. Wambam, wombats, wambats...I think I'll just call you N00Bs..
> 
> oh, and gay!


names of bombing group members aren't coined by the members themselves....that task falls upon The Ninja for some reason.....he came up with "wombats", but I think WHAM!bats is funnier, so it's whatever you prefer



gosh said:


>


well put, Goshereenio


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you are the Noobs..or have you forgotten that, already?


That was kind of my point


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

03120090000005521888
03120090000005521895
03120009000005521918

just saying....


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice - s*hit just got real here. This is going to be fun to watch. op2:


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

ROFL.....perfect


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Now the bombs are flying! That's what I like to see!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Now? Now? Did you read the first post? or from the time from the first post til you got here you forgot everything again... geeezhh... these grannies...



GIBrett said:


> Now the bombs are flying! That's what I like to see!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

If you look at the group name on Kevin's avatar long enuf, it looks like Ditka's face is moving....:biglaugh:


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to post these

03120090000103266049
03120090000103266032


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

03110820000176583207
Yeah, I forgot to post one too. Slipped under the seat! Well, here it is....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> 03110820000176583207
> Yeah, I forgot to post one too. Slipped under the seat! Well, here it is....


post cards don't count


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

hardcz said:


> post cards don't count


Since when?oke:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

joshuarodger said:


> 03103490000018432897
> 03103490000018432903
> 
> boom, just boom.


I know what you did.....


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Whaaaa...?? Me????


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

joshuarodger said:


> Whaaaa...?? Me????


yes, I took my mail box down, removed the letters from my house, and will be leaving for the day.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> yes, I took my mail box down, removed the letters from my house, and will be leaving for the day.


Lol good luck with that.. wham bam


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I spotted some...for a second at least.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I spotted some...for a second at least.


ummmm... Some? Or one? Sneaky sneaky wombats


----------

